# Getting the wobbles about moving over....



## Dubai-meister (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi all, I've been asking a few questions on here lately and want to thank you all for your replies, it has been a great help.

I have been offered a total salary package of AED 30,000 per month to move over from London in a few weeks' time. However, I have also been offered a position in London earning £60,000 PA. 

Now, I'm an indecisive person at the best of times and I am finding this decision impossible. I just don't know what to do. My main worry is that my parents aren't getting any younger and as their only child I will worry about being so far away from them (they live 2 hours' drive from London). They are not infirm, not ill (I hope) and the family genes are pretty good but I think I am worrying too much about being the only child living so far away. I am excited about the Dubai offer - I think it could be a great experience and of course the prospect of tax-free cash excites me, and the role itself is a great opportunity for me to carve out a great job - but I just don't know what to do! Stay in London on 60k a year, or move to Dubai on what works out at around 64k per year - but tax free!!!! 

If anyone has any advice, I'd appreciate it. I'm not a wimp, am usually fairly single minded in most things, but in some aspects I am the most indecisive person on the planet and I just don't know what to do  I think my main stumbling point is my parents - they are both so nice and supportive, have said I should do what I want to do, but as the only child I feel a sense of duty to stay in the UK? Does that make sense?


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

Dubai-meister said:


> Hi all, I've been asking a few questions on here lately and want to thank you all for your replies, it has been a great help.
> 
> I have been offered a total salary package of AED 30,000 per month to move over from London in a few weeks' time. However, I have also been offered a position in London earning £60,000 PA.
> 
> ...


Makes sense, difficult one. You are the only one who can make the decision. I wish you all the best.


----------



## ElCalvo (Jan 26, 2013)

Dude, as De Mexicaan says only you can crack that nut. 

Some points that may give some support in your process: how often do you see them now ? Do they support you in moving to dubai? Consider that being a few hours away is not so dreadful ... If something would happen you can be over in no time (the world has become so small).

Success in your process !


----------



## Dubai-meister (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks guys, yep, I know only I can decide but it's so difficult! To be honest I only go home and see them probably once every two months anyway so it's not like I spend every weekend with them. And I can of course call them and Skype them, and come back home say three times a year or so. It just seems like a big move that's all - changing from being a couple of hours drive away to a seven hour flight plus two hours drive!!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Dubai-meister said:


> Hi all, I've been asking a few questions on here lately and want to thank you all for your replies, it has been a great help.
> 
> I have been offered a total salary package of AED 30,000 per month to move over from London in a few weeks' time. However, I have also been offered a position in London earning £60,000 PA.
> 
> ...


I'm not the only child but I totally get whrere you're coming from. 

There are both pros and cons to either decision you make, however I'd like to mention a few things as I had very similar concerns to you before making the move (I've been away from home for almost 5 years):


I still miss my parents but it does get much easier with time. We have a weekly Skype date and I know it sounds pretty silly but the fact that I am able to see them and they can see me too for some reason makes a world of difference.
Dubai is 'only' a 7h flight from London. Although Mexico is a loooong way from Dubai, after having done the journey so many times, it stops being a big deal. Physically I know I am sooooo far away from home, yet in my head 'I only have to take a couple of flights and I'm there', lol.
I used to worry so much wonderig what would they do without me but the truth is, life goes on and besides the fact that they possibly miss me too, they seem to be perfectly fine  there's been a couple of times when my dad has been unwell but I just made the point of calling a lot during those days (sometimes twice a day) and that made my mum feel very supported.
They can always come and stay with you for a few weeks, it would make a nice holiday 

Overall I don't regret my decision, I'm happy here and that makes them happy as well, and although sometimes I worry what will happen later on, I have a plan B workwise with my current employer where I'd be able to work from the Mexico or the Dallas office for extended periods of time if needed (I can do my job from anywhere so I'm pretty lucky on that regard), so that gives me a lot of peace of mind (and I also have money saved for urgent flights if needed be).

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## jamesleahymma (May 27, 2013)

Mate,

I have been through the same dilemma as you and know how you feel. 

I've been offered 30,000 a month in Dubai as a Director of Operations for a new start up, and was also offered £55k in the UK for an Operations Manager position in London for a bigger company. 

I chose the Dubai option as it will look so much better on my CV. Not many people I know are a director at 30 years old. I see it as an investment in my future and in the long run - will be of benefit to my mum as I can help her more as she gets older as my finances will be stronger.

If you're getting good UK offers now - you'll still get them if you dont like Dubai. There may never be another chance to try Dubai. 

Dude - in spite of my advice - you gotta go with your heart man. 

I couldnt deal with the "what ifs". How would you feel in 10 years if I turned Dubai down? 

It may be harder to try Dubai in 5 years when your folks are 5 years older...... Is it now or never?


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Dubai-meister said:


> Hi all, I've been asking a few questions on here lately and want to thank you all for your replies, it has been a great help.
> 
> I have been offered a total salary package of AED 30,000 per month to move over from London in a few weeks' time. However, I have also been offered a position in London earning £60,000 PA.
> 
> ...


Take the London option


----------



## jamesleahymma (May 27, 2013)

Whats your reasoning Blazeaway? 

With your username I can only assume you miss a good old toke??


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

60 GBP is decent for London. Whilst the Dubai offer puts more money in your pocket at the end of the day, you have to offset that against any benefits you will get in the UK such as pension contributions and so forth, which you won't get in the UAE.

There's no standard rule of thumb for deciding whether to accept a package on financial grounds but a lot of people will say that you need to have your UK salary plus an additional 20, 30, 40% more. That may sound extravagant but it's partly to offset the loss of proper benefits and also because employment in the UAE is notoriously unstable and unpredictable. If you decide Dubai isn't the right place for you (or the company decides to let you go) how long will it take to find another position, whether in the UAE or back in the UK? Let's say it takes 5-6 months, that's 5-6 months with no income coming in. In the UAE there's no dole or unemployment benefits. 

Some people relish the challenges and adventures of living in a new country. Some people are travellers at heart and based in the UAE allows them to roam across a seemingly endless range of travel destinations. Some people crave the year-round sun and heat. Some people get fantastic job opportunities that represents a major lift in their career. Others get jobs that provide professional opportunities and challenges. 

If you or your job don't fit any of the above criteria I'd think carefully about moving to the UAE as you do have to weigh any of the short term benefits against the long term implications - lack of pensions, lack of job security, any difficulties of returning to the UK, distance from family etc. 

As for the family, it's only a 7-8 hour flight. You can go home twice a year easily and bring your parents over once a year for a few weeks. It's not bad.


----------



## Dubai-meister (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi all, I have been so "touched" by people's advice and feedback here that I think it's only fair to let you know my decision..... drumroll....... I'm coming to Dubai! I have spoken to my parents, they seem absolutely fine, I will be putting money aside for a couple of return flights back to the UK each year, and my employer pays for one return flight, so i will be back three times a year anyway, to be honest I only visit them around every two months from London, so it won't be THAT much of a difference really. 

My London job offer was £60,000 and my Dubai offer works out at £64,000 - but to me the tax-free salary does make a substantial difference as the employer pension contribution of the UK job is only 3% - so I am only "losing" an employer contribution of £1,800 extra per year, with the tax-free element taken into account I can easily afford to multiply that by at least four times and will set up a monthly contribution from my UK account to that effect as I am planning to transfer a decent amount of cash into my UK account every month (as an aside does anyone know the average international transfer charge levied by UAE banks?)

But thanks again everyone, your help, insights and feedback has been really invaluable and I will definitely remain an active forum member and hopefully be able to help others who might be in my situation in the future!


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

Dubai-meister said:


> Hi all, I have been so "touched" by people's advice and feedback here that I think it's only fair to let you know my decision..... drumroll....... I'm coming to Dubai! I have spoken to my parents, they seem absolutely fine, I will be putting money aside for a couple of return flights back to the UK each year, and my employer pays for one return flight, so i will be back three times a year anyway, to be honest I only visit them around every two months from London, so it won't be THAT much of a difference really.
> 
> My London job offer was £60,000 and my Dubai offer works out at £64,000 - but to me the tax-free salary does make a substantial difference as the employer pension contribution of the UK job is only 3% - so I am only "losing" an employer contribution of £1,800 extra per year, with the tax-free element taken into account I can easily afford to multiply that by at least four times and will set up a monthly contribution from my UK account to that effect as I am planning to transfer a decent amount of cash into my UK account every month (as an aside does anyone know the average international transfer charge levied by UAE banks?)
> 
> But thanks again everyone, your help, insights and feedback has been really invaluable and I will definitely remain an active forum member and hopefully be able to help others who might be in my situation in the future!


Congratulations with your decision and thanks for sharing it. Good luck with the moving process!


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Dubai-meister said:


> Hi all, I have been so "touched" by people's advice and feedback here that I think it's only fair to let you know my decision..... drumroll....... I'm coming to Dubai! I have spoken to my parents, they seem absolutely fine, I will be putting money aside for a couple of return flights back to the UK each year, and my employer pays for one return flight, so i will be back three times a year anyway, to be honest I only visit them around every two months from London, so it won't be THAT much of a difference really.
> 
> My London job offer was £60,000 and my Dubai offer works out at £64,000 - but to me the tax-free salary does make a substantial difference as the employer pension contribution of the UK job is only 3% - so I am only "losing" an employer contribution of £1,800 extra per year, with the tax-free element taken into account I can easily afford to multiply that by at least four times and will set up a monthly contribution from my UK account to that effect as I am planning to transfer a decent amount of cash into my UK account every month (as an aside does anyone know the average international transfer charge levied by UAE banks?)
> 
> But thanks again everyone, your help, insights and feedback has been really invaluable and I will definitely remain an active forum member and hopefully be able to help others who might be in my situation in the future!


Seek pension advice in the UAE but avoid the plague f wealth managers. The interest that you will get offshore is much better than paying into a UK fund.

Beware that although salary s tax free, living costs are very much higher than UK.


----------



## arifmirza (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi, Just came across your post and thought i'd ask if you did the move to Dubai?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Dubai-meister said:


> Stay in London on 60k a year, or move to Dubai on what works out at around 64k per year - but tax free!!!!


if it's any help, the Dubai offer is nearer GBP 58K than GBP 64K..... so lower than the London offer..



edit: oops, it's an old thread. it was probably 64K then!


----------



## FlexRay (Feb 12, 2013)

My advice would be do it

We done it a year ago never looked back, yes your parents aren't getting any younger but you can't live your life not doing things so you can be around your parents.

even if you plan for 2 years away and save 40% of your income thats roughly £48k in cash you will be better off which you would never manage to do in the UK because of TAX

And remember working tax free you would need a job paying a lot more in London to make up what your actually earning in Dubai

We have not looked back and although i work overseas and earn good money we have paid £30k off our mortgage alone, thats not including savings and being able to pay our next years rent in 1 cheque

We have family come and visit us and speak on FaceTime all the time, i even bought my grama an iPad and got her broadband so we could keep in touch.

DO IT!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

FlexRay said:


> DO IT!


Given the timing/date of all the posts, I am sure the OP must have done it or not done it regardless of what he/she gets told today


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

FlexRay said:


> My advice would be do it
> 
> We done it a year ago never looked back, yes your parents aren't getting any younger but you can't live your life not doing things so you can be around your parents.
> 
> !


There are quite a few people I know who gave up oportunities as they had old/sick parents and I admire them for their resolve. 
It is one thing when parents are in their 50s and you are in your 20s. It is an entirely different matter when the parents are 70+, not very mobile, and living halfway around the world means the 3 and 6 year old meets grandpa and grandma once a year in a hurried vacation


----------

